# Ode to Life - a poem



## AuraLicht (Aug 29, 2013)

Yesterday I had a nice time at the lagoon in the property I am now living. I spent almost all morning laying naked in the sun, bathing in the water, dancing and feeling the elements around.
Then I met with the Cosmic Muse of Inspiration and I wrote the short poem that follows:



*Ode to Life*
by Aura Licht

_Oh my beloved Golden Sun!
_​ 
_I yearn for thy warmth every day.
_​ 
_Giver of Life, embodyment of the gods most high, to you I give my Spirit for it to be infused with Thy everburning Fire
_​ 
_Oh Silvery Moon, cast the darkness of Ignorance away from my path, for the black shadows of the night are devoid of Wisdom.
_​ 
_Oh Mighty Winds, there is not softer touch than the one of your gentle fingers, invisibly shaping the stubborn gross Matter of my existence.
_​ 
_Oh the whole of Creation, there are no sweeter words of love to Nature than in the songs of Thy creatures abiding in the Forest joyously singing odes to Thee.
_​ 
_Oh dear Mankind, there is no food that alone could ever sustain your fleshes and nourish your spirit once deprived of its divine spark within.
_​ 
_(The) I cannot exist without Thee. It is thanks to You that (the) I came to be, in order to experience both the Inner and Outer aspects of Reality.
_​ 
_But no longer the “I” is going to fool me and make me believe we are separated.
_​ 
_For the pristine Waters of eternal Consciousness where once You arose from, are but a liquid mirror reflecting Thy neverending Mercy I am bathing in._
​
Thank You!


----------



## buffalosweets (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------

